# Phoenix Mercury Announces 2009 Preseason Schedule



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Phoenix Mercury today announced its 2009 preseason schedule, which includes two games - one home and one away. Phoenix first visits the Sacramento Monarchs at ARCO Arena on May 27, then plays host to the Seattle Storm at US Airways Center on May 30 at 7 p.m. for its lone home preseason contest. 
The Mercury's preseason schedule is listed below.

Date Opponent Site Time
Wed., May 27 Sacramento Monarchs ARCO Arena 11 a.m.
Sat., May 30 Seattle Storm US Airways Center 7 p.m.

The WNBA announced its 2009 preseason schedule in its entirety today, which includes a game between and Chicago Sky and celebrities from the Entertainment League and three games in non-WNBA arenas. The preseason tips off with two games on May 21, with an 11 a.m. ET matinee between the Washington Mystics and New York Liberty at Madison Square Garden and a matchup at KeyArena between the host Seattle Storm and the Sacramento Monarchs at 10 p.m. ET. 
Four teams will play games throughout the preseason in non-WNBA arenas. The Indiana Fever and Minnesota Lynx will travel to the College of St. Benedict in St. Joseph, Minn. for a game on May 23. Detroit will host the San Antonio Silver Stars on May 30 in a rematch of the 2008 WNBA Finals in Traverse City, Mich. The Silver Stars similarly will host a neutral-site game in their home state when they meet the Fever in Austin on June 2. 

The Phoenix Mercury tips off its regular season on Saturday, June 6. The Mercury will take on the San Antonio Silver Stars at 7 p.m. at US Airways Center. Lower-level season tickets for all 17 home games start at under $10 per game. For tickets and information, visit phoenixmercury.com or call (602) 252-WNBA.


----------

